
Everybody is racing to an IPO – even Laird Hamilton’s young “superfood” company - JumpCrisscross
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/31/everybody-is-racing-to-ipo-even-laird-hamiltons-young-superfood-company/
======
rvz
Yes. Everyone and their cheetah's and probably the whole animal kingdom are
racing for a IPO exit scam before the big flood happens; i.e. market crashes.

Just avoid buying stock at the IPO prices of companies that continuously are
racing into the red rather than into profitability and sustainability.

------
lovefood
This one is pretty ridiculous. They lost 9M last year, don’t have a unique
product. Mixing coconut powder and sugar doesn’t make anything special. Sounds
like a last ditch attempt to get some production going. Curious to see gross
and net margins

